# Cowan Lake Flatheads



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I decided to do a little scouting and pre-fishing before the peak fishing starts in the fall. Was on the lake from 8pm - 2am. I tried a new spot with no luck so @ 10:30 I moved to a point that has paid off in the past. I was fishing live 10'' creek suckers. At 11pm my rod went down slow and hard and I landed a nice 11.2# Flat.  That was the only bite of the night  Took some pics on regular 35mm and released him @ the south shore boat ramp in good shape. 

I did see 2 groups running set lines - both on the north shore. Saw one 2 lb channel pulled off a set line. 

Good fishing in the lakes is right around the corner! I'll get after the big lake flats hardcore in 3-4 weeks!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Wont be long , that's for sure  Good luck to you and give us a full report. Thanks..CATKING


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good going! Really glad to hear reports that the flathead are getting active.
Keep them baits wet and good things will happen


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes I've talked to a guy that runs that lake hard with set lines. He uses a pontoon boat to run them. I saw a couple of fish he got one night. He had two channel cats, a 10 LB and a 20 LBer. He said that he fishes this way most of the year and has caught good fish as early ( or late ) as Feb. Very upsetting. There are good fish in this lake, but it isnt a big lake and can't take too much fishing like this.

Good going on the flathead. I think this could be a very good flathead lake if it just had good spawning habitat and the state would stop dropping it so far in the winter. I've seen lots of nice flatheads on the bank dead after draw down. I wish the state would take advantage of the draw down and put some good spawning structure along the banks. Anything the fish could get in to lay eggs would be good. If you've seen this lake at draw down, you would see nothing at all on the banks. Maybe a downed tree or two, but other than that, not much. I don't see how anything spawns in that lake. This lake is 15 min from my house and I hardly ever fish it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

good job, thats a big fish for lakes around here. If anybody ever sees any trot or limb lines set do us all a favor and cut them. I am getting down right sick of stupid losers taking big fish out of our lakes and rivers. And the sad part is for the most part its all legal.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Banklines at cowan?

I've never seen any, but have not fished Cowan much this year. This is very disappointing! I have seen some HUGE flatheads come out of Cowan.

Cowan is only 681 acres. The regulations state that only 6 banklines may be used in bodies of water under 700 acres. Each bankline must have the persons name and address attached, and must be checked every 24 hours. If you see anyone violating any of these regulations, do us all a favor and report it to the game officers! I have met a few of the game officers that work Cowan, and I know that they would investigate any suspected violation!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

The lines that were being used were all legal. I checked a couple out to see what they were baited with. They had the good tags used for traps. Baited with cut shad/live chubs. All set on the North shore and the campground cove. 

Despite the set lines and winter kill Cowan gives up some whoppers every year. I'll keep catching them and tossing them back after a photo!


----------

